# Looking for a Commercial Zero turn mower.



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Our mower died at the Lake Association near Reed City.
We're looking for a late model used mower in good condition.
Commercial grade, 54"-60" zero turn, 30-35 HP to handle wet and irregular terrain...
Prefer a name brand with easily available parts...

The manager's have found and thumb's downed quite a few on Craigslist, Ebay and TractorHouse, so I volunteered to post here for some input.

Can travel to inspect if initial information is promising.

We're on a budget of no more that $6500.00 fair market value or below if you want to come camp free for a couple of weeks or weekends, 

PM for email address to send photo's if needed...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You can buy a brand new Gravely 60" ZTR Heavy Duty machine with a 60" deck for just a shade over $5K. We bought a 52" model this past spring for about $5K and I know that the 60" is only about a hundred bucks more. (would have gotten the 60" but it was just a little too wide to fit in my trailer). They have 24hp Kawasaki engines and are very good machines. They're not "technically" a commercial unit, but they are a top of the line residential machine. I talked to a couple different dealers and he said that he knows of several landscape crews that are using them and they work out fine.

I've been using ours all summer and it's the absolute best mower I've ever used. We were looking at the standard 52" ZTR, but for a little more money the HD version is a completely different machine. It's a BEAST!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks JP, They've looked at those and several other brands new...The bigger HP we need blows the budget.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/grq/3151533233.html


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dixie-Chopp...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257534caca

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIXIE-CHOPP...553?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cac5be91

I guess you could say I am a Dixie Chopper kind of guy. Whatever you get, buy some Gator mulching blades. They will make a big difference to your cut. And keep them sharp.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jimp said:


> Our mower died at the Lake Association near Reed City.
> We're looking for a late model used mower in good condition.
> Commercial grade, 54"-60" zero turn, 30-35 HP to handle wet and irregular terrain...
> Prefer a name brand with easily available parts...
> ...


Call Weingartz and see if they have any demos. With them you still get factory warranty. 3-600 hours on most. Less hours = more $. They usually have more demos in the spring than this time of year. Exmarks, have been using them for 20+ years now. Great machines.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Update

After a lot of investigation and patience, the manager found a new Scag.
Picked it up in Indiana for $6700.00 out the door. 27hp. 
The winning feature was roller bearings. Our grass lawns and shoulder areas are all adjacent to dirt, sand and gravel roads and beach so the rollers are said to be more durable.

Thank you all for the input...


----------

